# 410 Gallon



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm getting a new tank! A 410 Gallon, it's dimensions are 96" long, 38" wide, 26" tall. For filtartion I will have two 75 gallon sumps w/ filter floss, and bio-balls.

What/how many pygos would you stock this tank with??
I might go all reds because that is the easiest thing to get around here, unless I save and order from Ash.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

20









5 Ternz
5 cariba
5 super reds
5 pirayas


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

wow that will be and awsome tank you could put like 20 mabey even a little mor in there, ps you should get a pirah


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fluidnyc said:


> 20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 go with what this fella said


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

FLUID'S GOT IT MAN!


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

20???? Not quite sorry. It comes out to about 20 gallons per fish but even though your tank is 410 gallons its still only 96 inches long. It would be quite crowded for 20 12-14 inch fish in there eventually. Here is what I would do with your tank, and I would suggest getting them at the 4-5 inch range that way you can see them grow but there big enough not to be to canobolistic at a smaller 2 inch range.

4 Piraya
4 Ternetzi
4 Cariba

I know that is way more room than 20 gallons per fish but your fish will get huge in that tank with proper feeding and good filtration you will want the extra room to see them move around nicely. Can't wait to see some pictures!!!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Holy pygo shoal batman, a 410 gal tank!!!

I personally don't care for mixed pygo shoals. I like the uniformity of one type.

A caribe or ternitzi shoal would be epic, but if you have the means( which I'm guess you do as you are getting a 410 gal tank w/ accessories) a piraya shoal would be hard to turn down.


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

ALL CARIBA!!!

16-20 of em!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I also like one species pygos tanks.The nattereri group impeticular. I'm thinking going for 7 Super Reds, 5 Ternz

I want to give them LOTS of room to grow into beasts


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> I want to give them LOTS of room to grow into beasts


Good descision.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

fluidnyc said:


> 20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A brilliant idea


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

i agree with fluid that would be sick also you gotta get some pics that is a must


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats on your new huge tank man...i'd get all Piraya (up to 14 if you can afford it) or all Cariba or mixed Pygo shoal (up to 16-17) in there for life







...!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

get 15 Red Bellies. They have great personality and are affordable.

Joe


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I'd go with about 15-20 reds. They are the cheapest and are great in shoals. And a shoal that big would be friggin sweet


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

All caribe!! 15-20 would be great. I bet you can put more. Thats a wide ass tank over 3ft!


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

You could try a shoal of geryi. There was a member on an older board with a 500 gallon mixed piranha tank.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

i think that was 911?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

It was Fugupuff. I use to visit his site.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Yes


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

wow that is going to be one nice tank. When do you plan on setting this up.


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

410 gallons?
caribes would be awsome, and by far the most fun to watch
but i like geryi's, they just look crazy


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

PIX PLEASE PLEASE!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Genin said:


> get 15 Red Bellies. They have great personality and are affordable.
> 
> Joe


 I agree - reds too have all it takes for an awesome shoal (I'd try 25-30 juvi's, and see how it goes)









As said, very affordable, so you'll have some money left to feed them as well


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm constructing the tank/stand/filter all myself. I'm done the stand already, the tank will be done within weeks, then the filter will be built last. I hope to have this tank up and running withing 2 months. This whole setup is going to cost me under $650 CDN


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Nice... I would go with 8 reds and 5 caribes


----------



## Diamond_Xingu (Mar 3, 2004)

damn phil..lol 400!!!

Try shoaling golds, geryis, or some serra speices (maybe rhoms?)

I don't know I am more a serra person myself.

Btw did you build your stand with wood or metal? just curious as what could possibly hold something that heavey


----------



## darkness (Feb 14, 2004)

the 20 gal per p thing is only a guidline, its not set in stone.

i would go with either 20 - 30 natts or 15 - 20 of any other pygos

chris


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

96 long 36 wide, damn thats a wide tank.

Just as long as my 240 :sad:


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

The gold's are deffenitly a very under rated fish. They shoal nice and have the sweetest colors, Very agressive. The geryi shoal would be cool too. Caribe's are defenitly the most agressive pygo's. Piraya's are very expensive, but sweet as hell in color and get hugh. I would mix all of these together in the same tank. I have except the geryi's In my 180. Maybe even a couple more different kinds. 410 god damn that is hugh


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I would love to get something around 400g-500g to put a good shoal going and have one lone serra in as well. My dream shoal keeps expanding I am just hoping it doesn't take to much money to find all these with good temperament to each other.

Nattereri
Nattereri (Ternetzi)
Cariba
Piraya
Spilopleura
Spilopleura (CF)
Spilopleura (Black Diamond)
Geryi

In addition to this shoal I was thinking a Rhombeus to claima seperate part of that tank. As a matter of fact, with that shoal and a Rhom you ough tot be able to have another 1 or 2 loners in there as well. That would give 200g to the shoal, that at 20g/fish would only be 160g, and 70g per loner, which would be plenty for most. Those measurements are of course for the 410g.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I've come tot he decision to do an all Ternetzi shoal









I'm thinking about 15


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

as much as i dont like Big fish in small tanks, i am not against Over crouding, to some degree...

IMO and IME fish do fine as long as they have room to swim, even if the tank is packed and they have to swim around other fish in their way. they are still getting excersize and "Streching out".. and a 12 inch fish in a 410 is like a kid in a Toys-R-Us.

i think 20+ would be fine personly.. a 12-14 inch fish realy isnt that big... Messy? Hell yes. Big? not realy..

anyways. good luck..

PS: let me or DonH know if your filtration is not cutting it.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Also, I recomend NOT going by this "10-30 gallons per fish" rule... Do NOT judge the amount of fish per Gallon, do it by size of the tank.

just like you should never judge the amount of filtration you need from the tank size...


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I would love to get more eventually, but at he moment cash flow isn'tt the greatest, and 15 ternz is gonna cost me lots of $$$


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

15 terns definitely will. It owuld be nice if pedro could find a deal on terns like he has on regular nats. The 12 .5"-1" ones for $40 deal...


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

I would go more than 20, because you are in canada I wish you luck finding anything but red bellies, unless you have a pile of cash, Try www.belowwater.com, they are the only place I found in canada that has other fish avaiable for reasonable prices, at a store in Calgary I say 1 cariba piranha for $399.99, it is not cheep here, if you order from the states it will cost you a couple hundred to get it across the border. if you find anything better though let us know there are lots of Canadians on this site looking to get different p's.


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

forget that last post I thought you lived in canada... if I were you I would get 20-25 carbia!!! that tank will be killer.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

He is in Canada...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

making me jelous man


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

making me jelaous man go with a mixed pygo shoal


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i would either try to breed like 4-6 12 inch Rhoms or i would have mad snakeheads in that


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

what else would also be sweet as hell would be to mix some pygo's with some other south american fish..peackock bass, cichlids, maybee a big turtle. Make it look like the amazon. Lots of choices even a pacu why not.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

Phil,
go with 20 pygos. very fun to watch

also
how do you order from ash?
he said he doesn't ship to canada


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Phil:

TO isn't that far from you!! You should be able to get some deals there!!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Ash does ship to canada now, its not that expensive either


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Can I give you a idea? FRT , they are the most beautiful aquarium animals IMO or one of them. Just food for thought.. They are compatible with a lot of species also


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

go with 12 pygos and some serras...

3 rbp
3 ternz
3 caibe
3 piraya... all pygos must be 8-10"...

1 xingu rhom
1 elong.... all serra must be the same size with the pygos...

it would be nice set up... it's risky, but it would be great to see a mix pirahna tank...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> 20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that would be my choice as well


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Holy christ 410 gallons!!!!









You are getting a dream tank my friend! Good luck with whatever choice you make. If you like to spend a lot of money a piraya shoal would be killer in your tank









Make sure to get some pics when you get it set up!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I would get 7 or 8 pirayas and try to max out their growth. That would be awesome. Imagine all of them hitting 16"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A pygo shoal (and I'd still just get regular reds) would most definitely be awesome, but I'd never use a 400 gal tank for piranha's.
Having that much room gives you the chance to keep much larger, equally interesting fish: big cats, aro's, rays, sharks, a massive reef tank - plenty of bad-ass options









Just my 2 cents :smile:


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that is a huge ass tank, if i were u, i would go with like 15 red belly piranhas, that would be so sweet to have a huge pack, 410 gallons ... huge .... im jealous


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Definitely go with an all RBP shoal. They're affordable, and readily available should you lose any. I'd go with an even dozen!









In any case, if I ever have to dump a body, I'm bringing it over to your place.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

here are some pics of what I have done so far


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

...


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

are u building it your self? if so i need info because i was looking into doing that, and again if so whats it costing you?


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

get a shark... they kick ass


----------

